# Ruger, the 480 and the 475 Linbaugh..



## trader1000 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been reading a few posts on why ruger no longer makes a revolver that shoots their 480 ruger cartridge.
My question is why do you all think ruger does not make a redhawk, super redhawk, blackhawk in the 
475 Linbaugh cartridge ? It could then shoot their 480 ruger and this would be a versatile revolver much
like the 454 casull/45 LC revolvers that they ALSO decided to stop producing in the ALASKAN series.
Why do you all think Ruger is doing these production runs and then bringing them to a halt ?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't followed the situation but I'd take a guess it wasn't a big seller.If there is interest in a particular combo it needs to be a healthy one to justify full production,but an easy retooling will warrant a limited run to appease some people.The wildcats like Linebaugh's are specialty cartriges that has a slim market,and finding anyone that would commercially produce the ammo is slim to none on top of expensive.If I were to want one,I'd just have John or Keith Bowen make one off my gun and handload it to have total control over the ammo.These thing are violent,I'm not trusting someone else to make the ammo with the frequency of QC problems I've been hearing about the last few years.I wouldn't want to be near one of these thing blowing apart,lower pressure rounds cause enough injury,these could give you the nickname Stumpy.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

trader1000 said:


> I have been reading a few posts on why ruger no longer makes a revolver that shoots their 480 ruger cartridge.
> My question is why do you all think ruger does not make a redhawk, super redhawk, blackhawk in the
> 475 Linbaugh cartridge ? It could then shoot their 480 ruger and this would be a versatile revolver much
> like the 454 casull/45 LC revolvers that they ALSO decided to stop producing in the ALASKAN series.
> Why do you all think Ruger is doing these production runs and then bringing them to a halt ?


Well, I hadn't been paying attention enough to know Ruger stopped doing the Alaskan in .454 Casull.
I've got one. Makes sense to me, because I have other pistols/rifles in .45 Long Colt.

As far as the .480 Ruger, I always said "why" do I want something between .44 Mag and .454 Casull ?
In any case, all these "guys" are $2 a throw for factory ammo. That will send you quickly to "reloading". :mrgreen:


----------

